
Kernel Mode Linux: Execute user processes in kernel mode - etaioinshrdlu
http://www.yl.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~tosh/kml/
======
etaioinshrdlu
User Mode Linux let us run the linux kernel as a user process.

Kernel Mode Linux lets us run user processes in the kernel!

Sadly, I cannot find anyone using this project since 2003, so it's basically
guaranteed to not work on recent kernels.

